

Show HN: Kikbak.tv automated top 100 music videos on the web - lisowski
http://kikbak.tv/

======
lisowski
Hi all! My roommate and I are Seniors at Cal Poly SLO and we built this webapp
over the past couple of weeks. It is much like the acquired wearehunted, the
dead twitter music, and the new wonder.fm except with music videos! Kikbak.tv
goes through hundreds of blogs all day looking for new music videos. Once we
find them, our server starts to track the social shares and plays associated
with it. This gets transformed into a top 100 chart that changes throughout
the day as videos get posted to blogs and the videos themselves get more
popular. I would love feedback, thanks!

